# Blackheads?



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone had any good methods of getting rid of black heads? I have no spots at all, but have these tiny little black dots on the nose like this:










Except it's on the top of my nose not at side and I know they are not really that noticeable unless you look really close. Have a very clear complexion as it is but it annoys me that they are there, I clean face every day and use facial cleansers etc, but they have been there for a long time, maybe even a year or something maybe more. The tape things you get that you put over nose and then rip off don't remove them either, and they don't turn into spots just stupid tiny black dot...

Anyone recommend any sort of cream or scrub? I've even had micro-derm abrasion treatment done before but that never got rid of them either lol.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah mate i had the same problem, i got some nose strips from B&M. Pure derm nose strips. £2.99 i think, follow directions. brilliant had blckheads that were aprox 4mm long that came out.

stung for about 30 mins after but no more backheads at all.

Oh by the way splash water on your nose after to reduce pain.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

A really good tip that i got shown was by using a hairgrip, those metal cheap ones! in a scooping fashion with the circle end pressed into your nose, the gunk just comes straight out!! even really deep ones :thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

My nose is really bad with them. I tend to just push and scrape with a nail. Not the best way so will give the strips a go methinks.

I rememeber when I first joined high school, day before I started year 7 I had a really bad blackheady nose. Had a bath, and scrubbed so hard it was raw. Ended up havinig a scabby nose for the first few weeks. Not what you want on your first day to be remembered by!


----------



## neil-gsi (Jun 30, 2010)

i get carried away squeezing them and end up with bruises on my beak, think i will get some of these strips today


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

the strips are shiit your probably best off just buying a cleansing facial wash.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sauna...try soap.:laugh:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm exactly the same. Tried the strips but didn't do anything. Maybe I'll try a different type.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You bunch of pansies.

You'll be asking each other for tips on applying nail varnish next. :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

face over boiling water.....good squeeze.....then ice cold water....


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

or buy one of these...


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

Good job the picture was attched at the top otherwise nobody would have a ckue what a blackhead is. Thanks for that


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Steam your face and then use a cleanser, try and do it twice a day for a week and you should see an improvement, then just do it once a day after that :thumb: xxx


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

Id love to have the time to do it twice a day lol


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

Ill do it when im boiling my rice in a morning! Thought only women could multi task


----------



## aben (May 18, 2010)

Arent we all very macho! I can sh1t and text at the same time....I love that 10 minutes to myself its great


----------



## Rieverman (Oct 24, 2010)

at the risk of sounding like a massive ponce, I had blackheads on my nose for years, but now I keep them under control so there's virtually none and the pores tight shut by scrubbing my face gently with an exfoliant (I use Boots No7 for men) twice a week. You only need a blob of about the size of a marble and rub it over the affected areas, then wash is off with water.

After this, I use Mario Badescu Silver Powder (you can order it online) followed by a Biore pore strip. I do all this after a shower so the pores are open. The powder helps bring the 'heads' of the blackheads to the surface so they stick out a bit, and the strip grabs them and pulls them out. It's amazing to see all the stuff that comes out 

Then, while the pores are still open, clean them out with a cleanser and a toner. Then splash your face with cold water to close them up.

Seems to work for me


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Rieverman said:


> at the risk of sounding like a massive ponce, I had blackheads on my nose for years, but now I keep them under control so there's virtually none and the pores tight shut by scrubbing my face gently with an exfoliant (I use Boots No7 for men) twice a week. You only need a blob of about the size of a marble and rub it over the affected areas, then wash is off with water.
> 
> After this, I use Mario Badescu Silver Powder (you can order it online) followed by a Biore pore strip. I do all this after a shower so the pores are open. The powder helps bring the 'heads' of the blackheads to the surface so they stick out a bit, and the strip grabs them and pulls them out. It's amazing to see all the stuff that comes out
> 
> ...


God damn i share a house with 3 chicks and i thought THEY spent a long time in the bathroom, damn bro :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I was going to say exfoliate too.

I don't get them much on my face or beak, but usually after a show, I have tonnes of em on my back where tan has got in the pores...

But I have been using this stuff from Bodycare, St Ives Body Polish, the stuff is superb, and I have zero black heads. Also helping with skin quality too, my skin has this permanent nice glow/sheen, really compliments tan/lean ness.

Only £1.50 a tub too, lasts for ages. Don't know if recommended for facial use, but if my experience is anything to go by, a proper facial exfoliator should do the trick...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

The strips for me are amzing, hundreds of blackheads all over them after peeling off. You can feel them coming out as you peel.

That squeezing method just makes my nose sore as hell, and only gets rid of a few.


----------

